# Korean simple cuisine



## se_ra95 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello i'm South Korea's Student.
Now i introduce about Korean simple cuisine especially this cuisine is popular with who lived apart from his family.
this cuisine name is canned *salmon fried rice.*
Amount is 2 portions.
You must prepare about 2 portions ingredient  hahaha
Ingredients are rice, One canned salmon, Oyster sauce, Salt, Sugar, Potato, Onion, Chopped garlic, laver. and if you want a paprika and Carrot add this cuisine of personal taste.
1  prepare chopped onion, Potato, Paprika. And carrot.
2. On the greased pan stir-fry photato, Carrot, Paprika and onion one at a time.
3. Potato is fully cooked one canned salmon put in a pan and stir frying.
4. Add rice
5. 4Tsp oyster sauce and 1Tsp soy sauce add.
6. Sugar and salt add in the pan of personal taste
7. If you finished cooking, a portion of food put into the pretty plate.
8. Finally sprinkle with the powder laver on the cuisine by garnish.

If you have any questions, you should give me!


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 7, 2015)

I am looking forward to seeing more simple recipes for students.


----------



## se_ra95 (Jan 7, 2015)

First of all thanks for read my recipe.
Oh i know what you mean. 
But have try it! 
Actually it's not difficult.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 7, 2015)

se_ra95 said:


> First of all thanks for read my recipe.
> Oh i know what you mean.
> But have try it!
> Actually it's not difficult.



How about some recipes that use gochujang or gochugaru? Please, please, please!


----------



## jennyema (Jan 7, 2015)

CraigC said:


> How about some recipes that use gochujang or gochugaru? Please, please, please!


 

My partner makes gochujang (and other Korean condiments) for a living.  And I'm the head of new "approachable" recipe development! 

This is easy and yummy.  

1/2 cup dark rum
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup gochujang
1t kanjang (or regular soy sauce)

Fresh pineapple.  Sliced or in chunks.

Combine the first four ingredients well.  If you like, you can cook off some of the alcohol, but I prefer it uncooked.

Marinate the pineapple for at least 2 hours.  Ideal is 4-6.

Grill it up!

I usually serve with ice cream and chopped salted candied cashews that I candy also using gochujang.


I also make pulled pork using: 
<LI itemprop="ingredients">1 cup white vinegar<LI itemprop="ingredients">1 cup apple cider vinegar<LI itemprop="ingredients">1 tablespoon dark brown sugar<LI itemprop="ingredients">2 tablespoons kanjang 
After I've pulled the pork, I defat the juices with a gravy separator and stir in 1/4 cup of gochujang.  I tried adding it to the braising liquid but it got sort of lost there.  Gochujang is great with pork.


----------



## se_ra95 (Jan 8, 2015)

CraigC said:


> How about some recipes that use gochujang or gochugaru? Please, please, please!




Gochujang is better than gochugaru. 

If you would like spicy, you could put hot pepper into the rice.

Try it~!


----------

